# pig aborted 1



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

we have a potbelly pig, polly, who was bred for end of june. mid-may she aborted. we only found 1 tiny dead piglet. is there any chance at all that she could still be pregnant and carry the rest of the litter to term?


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

:sigh: oh..I am so sorry...

I am not sure about the other babies.... 

I am thinking about getting a mini too...do you take care of them like a regular piggie...?


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your setback. I can't imagine there only being one in the litter. From what I understand pigs will eat their aborted fetuses. Would that have been possible?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so sad ...sorry to hear about your loss....  :hug:


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear this. As was posted before (and as terrible as it sounds), she could possibly have consumed the others. Another possibility, is that there was something wrong from the beginning, and the other emryos died earlier in her pregnancy. Embryos that die very early in the pregnancy, are supposedly absorbed (? am I using the right word for that?). 

Is this her first litter? How old is she? Was the boar proven? We did have one girl that had an insanely small litter, but I know it's that the boar didn't completely "get the job done". It wasn't for lack of trying though, just that she weighed 600lb, & he was very young & only about 200lb.

Also, if either the sow or boar were possibly ill at the time of breeding (even a slight fever), this could have affected the embryos and/or sperm count.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

thankyou all! polly does have pasture access and had been outside most of that afternoon and I thot maybe she had them outside. I never found any evidence of anything but I thot too she might have eaten them. it was her first litter. she's a year old. the boar is proven and both have been healthy so I really don't know why she would have aborted. I'll wait and see what happens at her due date I guess, only a couple weeks from now.
jduwall, our potbellies are very easy keepers. they get a small amount of hog grower pellets morning and night, also hay and pasture some of the time. they are comical critters and love attention.


----------



## potentialfarm (Apr 11, 2011)

Pigs are great! I've always thought they were just about the most intelligent critters we have had (dogs included  ). LOL...
I'm thinking this was just a freak occurence, and she'll be fine the next time around. Hopefully you'll be posting pics of little potbelly piglets for us this fall.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your piggies.  Good luck with her next breeding...i'm sure it was just a freak occurance as potentialfarm said. :thumb: She'll probably do great the next time.


----------



## wylmara (Aug 2, 2011)

How do I tell my gynecologist about abortion? I had abortion almost a year ago and I'm planning to go to the gynecologist for a check up but for some reason I just don't know how should I tell that I had abortion. I just think that after I tell the gynecologist will start to ask questions which I really don't want to talk about. Can the gynecologist tell others about my visit?


----------

